# Goodbye Henry



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Have tried since last Monday to put a message on Rainbow Bridge
Have finally pulled myself together to do this as I hope it will make me feel better. We had to have Henry put to sleep on Monday, he was 16 years old, a cross german shepherd/collie/? He really was my best friend and I miss him so much. His back end went and he could hardly walk, but he was bright in his head to the end but his body was finished. We did what we thought was right but now we have to live with our decision. The tears just won't stop. Yesterday we got his ashes ad somehow this made me feel as though he has come home and he is with us again. Henry was found in a cardboard box in a ditch when he was a puppy and he was always nervous, he took some looking after and it wasnt until his later years that he relaxed with everyone and everything, For the past four years Harvey our black lab was his companion and he loved and trusted Harvey. I think Harvey is missing him very much too. Anyway, I need to say this, so Henry, run free over the bridge you were a wonderful dog and we love and miss you very much,.
Gillian, Alan and Harvey
xxx


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wiped away a tear as I read this, So sorry for you its not easy losing a friend , but the way I try to deal with this feeling is to think back of all the happy times you have had with Henry and that you gave him a happy and long life. 
John


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Spoken to so many fellow dog owners and most agree on one point..... the single worst thing about owning a dog is coming to terms with losing it .... whether it be to illness, old age !!!! I don't even like using the word 'it' to describe either of my dogs they're much more than that.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry, I know just how you are feeling. You looked after Henry from when he was a tiny pup and did what was best for him at the end.
It hurts I know but one day you will think of Henry and smile.

Take care, CM


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im so sorry you have lost your best friend.
I have had so many dogs through the years and each time that last few minutes are the worse. 
They love us so much as we love them.
RIP Henry and run free with all the doggie Angels --Run over that Rainbow bridge free :lilangel: :grommit:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

So sorry. Glad he was given a wonderful life after a bad start.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

It is so hard to come to terms with, it took me a few days before I could post about my recent loss, it gets better with time, after a while your memories of the good times will overcome the sad ones.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Having just lost my best pal I know how you are hurting, people say we will get over it, but it is very difficult. my thoughts are with you.
curlyboy


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Such a sad time for you, you gave him a life and he responded to your love.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sad for you all. You did your best for Henry and gave him love and a good life.

It is very hard to lose our dear friends as we lost Jabulile in July and we still cry and laugh when we remember her which is every day.
Thankfully we have little Lindiwe, we got her about 18 months before we lost Jabulile so the pain has been a little easier for that.

So Henry run free at Rainbow Bridge and say hello to Jabu a lovely springer spaniel with a big grin on her face.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so very sorry for you,i hope time will be a healer, i love my dog to bits and at only 5 the thought of loosing her is unbearable i too hope i can have the courage to do the right thing by her if the need ever arose, my thought s are with you.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sad, we have had this happen on several occasions and it's awful. Quite soon after the initial grief you will start to think about various times in his life and this is what will make you smile and you will remember even more including the little things that only you knew.
So sorry for you.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear your news. I've had three dogs put to sleep over time and there's always the thought of "Did I do it too soon? Could he have had a few more weeks of happy life?". Or "Did I wait too long when he was suffering? You made the decision based on what you thought was in his best interests and that, surely, is what we should all do where our best friends are concerned. I have the ashes of all my previous dogs. I was going to scatter them but then I thought "What if I move? They'll be all alone.". I did move and they came with me. When I finally go I want to take them with me. Silly, I know, but that's just me. Dog number four is with me now, he's only two and a bit, I've had him for eighteen months. He's a rescue dog, his rescue name was Owl - that got changed pretty quick to - Henry!


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss, it was a decision many of us have had to make in the past, remember all of the good times you had with your faithful friend.
Don


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

We had a border collie called Henry (Henrietta). She was found at the side of a road in a terrible state and taken to our local vets. She had 2 broken legs, was as thin as a rake, hair scraped off all over. The vet was going to put her down but then thought she was worth saving as she appeared to be only a young dog. My wife happened to take our other border collie in a couple of days later and the vet asked if she would like another. One look convinced her that we did. It took months for her to heal properly and she hid under the stairs for most of that time. But she turned out to be a fantastic dog and lived to be about 15 or 16. She was always at the vets with one thing or another but never lost her playfullness or smile. One of her legs was always bent and clicked when she walked. She never once growled or snarled and hardly ever barked.
We often talk about her now and smile as we remember her, just as you will I'm sure.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I really feel for you. It's a horrible decision to have to make, it's horrible at the time and for ages afterwards. Our Charlie went a year ago and I still have the odd sad tear, even with the young Pom being a handful all over the place. Having another dog about the place was essential for us, but we will always look back fondly at the memories of both of our past dogs.

Take care,

Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello,

Very sad to lose a pet. But you have had many good years.

We had a German Shepard / Collie Cross too. Best dog we ever owned. Never sick until the end.

TM


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

My thoughts are with you  

They give so much & ask for so little in return.


----------

